# TomTom C & C Fault?



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have just purchased a TomTom C&C from Outdoorbits and it has what I assumed to be a fault (or maybe it's a feature).
The interface cable has a new type of plug at the device end with magnetic retainers either side of the plug and socket.
The issue is that one side of the plug is attracted and retained by the magnet but the other side is repelled and pushes the plug away.
TomTom have been very good and are sending me a new cable but I am not certain if the fault is with the polarity of the magnets on the cable plug or the socket.
The reason I'm posting this tread is that the device is still useable (with a little difficulty) and I wondered if anyone else had come across this?
I'll let you know if the new cable fixes the problem.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Bill, I have one and it does not have that problem.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bill, congratulations on being able to diagnose the problem.

You see, that expensive education was not all in vain!

How does it go?

Like poles attra, err - forgotten already!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

pippin said:


> Bill, congratulations on being able to diagnose the problem.
> 
> You see, that expensive education was not all in vain!
> 
> ...


I've worked with a few Poles over the years and have observed that not all of them liked each other.
The last one, who is also a good friend, told me his Grandfather was a Polish prisoner of war in Colditz and wrote a book, in Polish, about his experiences.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Blimey - and I thought I had gone off topic!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The new cable arrived today and has resolved the problem.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if someone (or more probably a machine) had put the tiny (but very strong) magnet in upside down when it was made....

Our one works perfectly and is an awful lot easier to connect than the old system of trying to plug small USB plugs in at an impossible angle and in an impossible position with one hand in the dark and so on..... :lol: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I wonder if someone (or more probably a machine) had put the tiny (but very strong) magnet in upside down when it was made....
> 
> Our one works perfectly and is an awful lot easier to connect than the old system of trying to plug small USB plugs in at an impossible angle and in an impossible position with one hand in the dark and so on..... :lol: :roll:
> 
> Dave


Yes it must have been the machine.

I thought that it might have been part of a feature, in that you could have had different pole orientation at either side of the plug, which would have the advantage of making you put the plug in the right way round.

TomTom missed a trick and need me on the design team.


----------

